# Taxi scam beware



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have in a previous thread said how great the new taxi service is but sadly it seems they are going the way of the black and white.

Last week a white taxi to city stars from Nadi Sid cost 27 LE brilliant ride, air con on and no chat from the driver.

Last Sunday a white taxi from Nadi Sid to Zamalek 22 LE !!!!
We watched his meter and it kept flicking and jumping all over the place.
Next day at work I was telling my Egyptian friend and he told me,
Madame they have a machine that interferes with the meter, when they are driving they have it in their hand that is on the steering wheel and they just keep clicking it.
I had the same scenerio the other night, as soon as the meter jumped about I stopped the taxi and told him I wasn't going to pay and got out, he wasn't happy but I told him no problem and I looked around for a policeman, he drove off.

Why oh why does this always happen, you get a good service and then as we would say in Scotland they rip the arse out of it


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Reminds me of my days in Baltimore, MD (USA). In every single cab ride I would have to argue. For the same trip, the cab ride would range anywhere from $7 to $15! Taxi drivers are scum everywhere in the world. I have yet to met an honest taxi driver. 

I've noticed that the mentality around here is:
First: try not to work yet earn a living and If that fails, then start stealing. If all else fails, start blaming others and join some type of movement.

Anyhow, sorry to hear about your experience. It happens to all of us. Sadly, it is the "safest" way around town.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What the heck are you on???


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up on this - no doubt this will be in Sharm soon and I have posted a warning in the Sharm forum x


----------



## oversamlove (May 22, 2009)

i like this post , as a worning ,
but all what i could say , You should be firm with the driver , not too friendly .






MaidenScotland said:


> I have in a previous thread said how great the new taxi service is but sadly it seems they are going the way of the black and white.
> 
> Last week a white taxi to city stars from Nadi Sid cost 27 LE brilliant ride, air con on and no chat from the driver.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I beg your pardon!!! I am never friendly with a taxi driver, I tell him my destination and that is it,
I never sit in the front I never chat.
Tell me how to be firm with a taxi driver that is interfering with the meter and if I was new in Egypt I would have no idea what the price of the taxi journey should be so I would have paid up.

The problem is with the driver not me!!!!!


----------

